# Bruce Lee



## Master of Blades (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, Im interested in finding out exactly how he died. Iv been told a number of things including that he died fighting someone and all the usuals you get including the mysteriouse coma. My teacher told me that the "real" reason was that he was allergic to Cannibis and had the tiniest bit one night and that was the reason for his coma and thats how he died. Is that true? Or am I yet again wrong? :asian:


----------



## theneuhauser (Aug 16, 2002)

ive heard the cannabis rumor, too. but the story that i believe is still most common is that he was allergic to a pain medication that he had taken and it caused cerebral hemmorage that killed him in just a couple of hours. the medication supposedly belonged to a lady friend? im sure that there is alot of info out there, it would be great to know the truth.


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 9, 2002)

that is the same info i heard also theneuhauser.  i believe it to be true.


----------

